
Ask HN: What eastern or midwest companies would you add to the Breakout List? - ccajas
Breakout List has a disproportionately low amount of companies from the East Coast or Midwest (or other regions) compared to the West Coast. What companies from other regions would you add to the list?
======
sharemywin
what is Breakout List?

~~~
ccajas
It's a website listing some of the fastest growing startups, and their
net/projected growth.

There's lots of HN threads that give updates on it:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=breakout%20list&sort=byPopular...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=breakout%20list&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

